# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Kinds of Cancer

## Chue53

Cancer is a term used for diseases in which abnormal cells divide without control and Can invade other tissues.
Cancer cells may spread to other areas of the body via the lymph and blood tissues.

The three ways that cancer spreads within the human body are:

Through tissue. Cancer invades the surrounding normal tissue.
During the respiratory system. Cancer invades the lymph and travels through the lymph vessels into other areas within the body.
During the bloodstream. Cancer invades the veins and veins and travels through the bloodstream into other areas within the body.
Cancer isn't just one disease but many ailments, say physicians at Ujala Cygnus. There are over a hundred distinct kinds of cancer. Most cancers are named for the organ or type of cell where they begin - as an instance, cancer that starts in the colon is called colon cancer; cancer which starts in cells of the skin is known as squamous cell carcinoma.

Bladder Cancer Review
Cancer that's confined to the lining of the bladder is called superficial bladder cancer. Cancer that begins in the transitional cells may spread through the bladder's lining and invade the muscle wall of the bladder or spread to nearby organs and lymph nodes; this is called invasive bladder cancer. Pancreatic cancer can be categorized by several forms, based on the kind of cell where it started. The kind of bladder cancer you're diagnosed with will determine which therapy choices at Ujala Cygnus will work best.

The most frequent lung cancer kind is urothelial carcinoma, which constitutes about 90 per cent of bladder cancers. Urothelial carcinoma, also referred to as squamous cell carcinoma (TCC), starts from the urothelial cells which line the urethra, bladder, ureters, and different regions inside the urinary tract.

Less common Kinds of lung cancer include:

Squamous cell carcinoma accounts for about 4 per cent of bladder cancers. Squamous cells will seem like the horizontal cells on the skin's surface and create inflammation and aggravation.
Adenocarcinoma grows from gland-forming cells. It accounts for approximately 2 per cent of lung cancer.
Sarcoma starts from the muscle or fat layers of the bladder.
Small-cell carcinoma is a rare kind of bladder cancer which starts in neuroendocrine cells. This sort of lung cancer is very likely to spread to different areas of the human body.
Additional Ways Bladder Cancer is Described
With its mobile form, lung cancer may also be clarified based upon just how much it has spread to the bladder wall.

Invasive versus noninvasive bladder cancer
pancreatic cancer may be either noninvasive or invasive.

Invasive. Invasive cancers have grown to the deep layers of the bladder wall. They're more likely to disperse and are often more challenging to deal with. ac
Noninvasive. Noninvasive cancers are just from the interior layer of cells (the transitional epithelium), which means they haven't grown to the deeper layers.
Muscle invasive vs non-muscle invasive bladder cancer
pancreatic cancer may also be called muscle-invasive. Muscle-invasive signifies cancer has grown to the principal muscle of the bladder.

Pancreatic cancer may also be non-muscle invasive, which means cancer cells are just from the bladder's interior lining. Non-muscle invasive might also be known as rectal bladder cancer; nonetheless, that does not make it any less severe.

You can review other significant info about diagnosing bladder cancer, staging the disease, and bladder cancer therapy choices on our site. You may ask for a consultation with one of our bladder cancer experts at Ujala Cygnus, where they could answer questions unique to your identification.

Blood Cancers
Your bloodstream is living tissue comprising solids and liquid. The liquid component, known as plasma, is constructed from salts, water, and protein. More than half of your blood is plasma. The excellent portion of your blood comprises red blood cells, white blood cells, and platelets.

Red blood cells deliver oxygen in the lungs to your organs and tissues. White blood cells fight disease and therefore are a part of the human body's defence mechanisms. Platelets help the blood to clot. Bone marrow, the spongy substance inside your bones, leaves new cells. Blood cells continuously die, and the body makes new types. Red blood cells live about 120 days, platelets six times and snowy cells less than one day.

Patients with disorders of the bloodstream demand a precise identification to Get the Very Best care, and in Compass Oncology, our Group of blood disease experts diagnose and treat many Kinds of blood disorders including:

Bleeding disorders
Platelet disorders
Bone marrow disorders
Haemophilia
Anaemia
There are different Sorts of blood vessels, such as:
Hodgkin Lymphoma
Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma
Leukaemia
Multiple Myeloma

Find a Hematologist at Portland, Oregon
Our board-certified haematologists treat several distinct kinds of blood disorders, and remedies for blood ailments are as diverse as the disorders themselves. Some kinds of anaemia, as an instance, may be controlled through diet and nutrition. Other blood disorders require more aggressive therapy, can be therapy in Ujala Cygnus.

कैंसर के प्रकार

कैंसर एक शब्द है जिसमें असामान्य कोशिकाओं को नियंत्रण के बिना विभाजित है और अन्य ऊतकों पर आक्रमण कर सकते हैं रोगों के लिए प्रयोग किया जाता है।
कैंसर कोशिकाएं लिम्फ और रक्त ऊतकों के माध्यम से शरीर के अन्य क्षेत्रों में फैल सकती हैं।

तीन तरीके है कि कैंसर मानव शरीर के भीतर फैलता है:

ऊतक के माध्यम से। कैंसर आसपास के सामान्य ऊतकों पर हमला करता है।
श्वसन प्रणाली के दौरान। कैंसर लिम्फ पर हमला करता है और शरीर के भीतर अन्य क्षेत्रों में लिम्फ जहाजों के माध्यम से यात्रा करता है।
खून के दौरान। कैंसर नसों और नसों पर हमला करता है और खून के माध्यम से शरीर के भीतर अन्य क्षेत्रों में यात्रा करता है।
उजाला सिग्नस के चिकित्सकों का कहना है कि कैंसर सिर्फ एक बीमारी नहीं बल्कि कई बीमारियां हैं । सौ से अधिक अलग-अलग प्रकार के कैंसर होते हैं। अधिकांश कैंसर अंग या कोशिका के प्रकार के लिए नामित कर रहे हैं, जहां वे शुरू-एक उदाहरण के रूप में, कैंसर है कि पेट में शुरू होता है पेट के कैंसर कहा जाता है; त्वचा की कोशिकाओं में शुरू होने वाले कैंसर को स्क्वैमस सेल कार्सिनोमा के रूप में जाना जाता है।

मूत्राशय कैंसर की समीक्षा
मूत्राशय की परत तक सीमित है कि कैंसर सतही मूत्राशय कैंसर कहा जाता है। संक्रमणकालीन कोशिकाओं में शुरू होने वाला कैंसर मूत्राशय की परत के माध्यम से फैल सकता है और मूत्राशय की मांसपेशियों की दीवार पर आक्रमण कर सकता है या आस-पास के अंगों और लिम्फ नोड्स में फैल सकता है; इसे इनवेसिव ब्लैडर कैंसर कहा जाता है। अग्नाशय के कैंसर को कई रूपों द्वारा वर्गीकृत किया जा सकता है, जिस तरह की कोशिका के आधार पर यह शुरू हुआ था। मूत्राशय के कैंसर की तरह आप के साथ का निदान कर रहे है निर्धारित करेगा जो उजाला Cygnus में चिकित्सा विकल्प सबसे अच्छा काम करेंगे ।

सबसे अधिक बार फेफड़ों के कैंसर की तरह यूरोथेलियल कार्सिनोमा है, जो मूत्राशय के कैंसर का लगभग ९० प्रतिशत का गठन करता है । यूरोथेलियल कार्सिनोमा, जिसे स्क्वैमस सेल कार्सिनोमा (टीसीसी) भी कहा जाता है, यूरोथेलियल कोशिकाओं से शुरू होता है जो मूत्रमार्ग, मूत्राशय, मूत्राशय और मूत्र पथ के अंदर विभिन्न क्षेत्रों को लाइन करते हैं।

फेफड़ों के कैंसर के कम आम प्रकार में शामिल हैं:

स्क्वैमस सेल कार्सिनोमा मूत्राशय के कैंसर का लगभग 4 प्रतिशत हिस्सा है। स्क्वैमस कोशिकाएं त्वचा की सतह पर क्षैतिज कोशिकाओं की तरह प्रतीत होती हैं और सूजन और उत्तेजना पैदा करती हैं।
एडेनोकार्सिनोमा ग्रंथि बनाने वाली कोशिकाओं से बढ़ता है। यह फेफड़ों के कैंसर का लगभग 2 प्रतिशत है।
सारकोमा मूत्राशय की मांसपेशियों या वसा परतों से शुरू होता है।
स्मॉल सेल कार्सिनोमा एक दुर्लभ तरह का मूत्राशय का कैंसर है जो न्यूरोएंडोक्राइन कोशिकाओं में शुरू होता है। इस तरह के फेफड़ों के कैंसर के मानव शरीर के विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में फैलने की संभावना है।
अतिरिक्त तरीके मूत्राशय कैंसर का वर्णन किया गया है
अपने मोबाइल फार्म के साथ, फेफड़ों के कैंसर को भी स्पष्ट किया जा सकता है बस कितना यह मूत्राशय की दीवार में फैल गया है पर आधारित है ।

इनवेसिव बनाम नॉनइनवेसिव ब्लैडर कैंसर
अग्नाशय का कैंसर या तो अविवेसिव या आक्रामक हो सकता है।

इनवेसिव। आक्रामक कैंसर मूत्राशय की दीवार की गहरी परतों के लिए हो गए हैं। वे अधिक तितर-बितर होने की संभावना है और अक्सर अधिक से निपटने के लिए चुनौतीपूर्ण हैं । एसी
नॉनइनवेसिव। Noninvasive कैंसर सिर्फ कोशिकाओं की आंतरिक परत (संक्रमणकालीन एपिथेलियम) से हैं, जिसका अर्थ है कि वे गहरी परतों के लिए नहीं हो गए हैं ।
मांसपेशी आक्रामक बनाम गैर मांसपेशी आक्रामक मूत्राशय कैंसर
अग्नाशय के कैंसर को मांसपेशियों के आक्रामक भी कहा जा सकता है। मांसपेशी आक्रामक कैंसर का प्रतीक मूत्राशय की प्रमुख मांसपेशी के लिए हो गया है ।

अग्नाशय के कैंसर भी गैर मांसपेशी आक्रामक हो सकता है, जिसका अर्थ है कैंसर की कोशिकाओं को सिर्फ मूत्राशय के इंटीरियर अस्तर से कर रहे हैं । गैर मांसपेशी आक्रामक भी गुदा मूत्राशय कैंसर के रूप में जाना जा सकता है; बहरहाल, कि यह किसी भी कम गंभीर नहीं है ।

आप मूत्राशय के कैंसर के निदान, रोग का मंचन, और हमारी साइट पर मूत्राशय कैंसर चिकित्सा विकल्पों के बारे में अन्य महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी की समीक्षा कर सकते हैं। आप उजाला सिग्नस में हमारे मूत्राशय कैंसर विशेषज्ञों में से एक के साथ परामर्श के लिए पूछ सकते हैं, जहां वे आपकी पहचान के लिए अद्वितीय सवालों के जवाब दे सकते हैं ।

रक्त कैंसर
आपका खून जीवित ऊतक है जिसमें ठोस और तरल शामिल हैं। प्लाज्मा के रूप में जाना जाता है, तरल घटक, लवण, पानी, और प्रोटीन से निर्माण किया है । आपके आधे से ज्यादा खून प्लाज्मा है। आपके रक्त के उत्कृष्ट हिस्से में लाल रक्त कोशिकाएं, सफेद रक्त कोशिकाएं और प्लेटलेट्स शामिल हैं।

लाल रक्त कोशिकाएं आपके अंगों और ऊतकों को फेफड़ों में ऑक्सीजन पहुंचाती हैं। सफेद रक्त कोशिकाएं रोग से लड़ती हैं और इसलिए मानव शरीर के रक्षा तंत्र का एक हिस्सा हैं। प्लेटलेट्स खून को क्लॉट करने में मदद करते हैं। बोन मैरो, आपकी हड्डियों के अंदर स्पंजी पदार्थ, नई कोशिकाओं को छोड़ देता है। रक्त कोशिकाएं लगातार मरती हैं, और शरीर नए प्रकार बनाता है। लाल रक्त कोशिकाएं लगभग 120 दिन, प्लेटलेट्स छह बार और बर्फीली कोशिकाएं एक दिन से भी कम रहती हैं।

रक्तधारा के विकारों के साथ रोगियों को बहुत अच्छी देखभाल पाने के लिए एक सटीक पहचान की मांग, और कम्पास ऑन्कोलॉजी में, रक्त रोग विशेषज्ञों के हमारे समूह का निदान और सहित रक्त विकारों के कई प्रकार के इलाज:

रक्तस्राव विकार
प्लेटलेट विकार
बोन मैरो विकार
हीमोफ़िलिआ
अरक्तता
विभिन्न प्रकार की रक्त वाहिकाएं हैं, जैसे:
हॉगकिन लिंफोमा
गैर हॉगकिन लिंफोमा
ल्*यूकीमिया
मल्टीपल मायलोमा

पोर्टलैंड, ओरेगन में एक हेमेटोलॉजिस्ट का पता लगाएं

हमारे बोर्ड प्रमाणित हीमेटोलॉजिस्ट कई अलग-अलग प्रकार के रक्त विकारों का इलाज करते हैं, और रक्त रोगों के उपचार स्वयं विकारों के रूप में विविध हैं। उदाहरण के तौर पर कुछ प्रकार की खून की कमी को आहार और पोषण के माध्यम से नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है। अन्य रक्त विकारों को अधिक आक्रामक चिकित्सा की आवश्यकता होती है, उजाला सिग्नस में चिकित्सा हो सकती है।

----------

